# Caad8 6 Tiagra 2013



## Jim32190 (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't find a decent picture to see what the new model year is going to bring for Caad8 6 Tiagra type bikes.

Some pictures I find white with blue and green stripes, similar to 2012's white black and green.

Others, I find black, grey, and red accent stripes.

Which one is the one for the North American market? And a better picture too, if possible.

thanks in advance

-J


----------

